# Brushes auch bei Photofiltre?



## Kleine Lady (4. März 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben! ;-)
Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Und zwar : kann man Brushes auch bei Photofiltre verwenden? Wenn ja, wie?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Für eure Bemühungen bedanke ich mich schon mal im Voraus ;-)

mfG Kleine Lady


----------



## ink (5. März 2008)

Moin Moin
Ich kenne das Programm zwar nicht aber Brushes hab ich schonmal gefunden 
http://search.deviantart.com/?secti...e_sigma:24h+age_scale:5&q=photofiltre+brushes
und eins zum Installieren:
http://www.at0mica.net/goodies/tutorials/installing-photofiltre-brushes/

mfg

edit: Willkommen auf Tutorials.de


----------



## Kleine Lady (5. März 2008)

Hey!
Dankesehr 
Naja Brushes hab ich selber auch schön gefunden 
Ich weiß nur nicht wie und ob man sie bei Photofiltre verwenden kann 

...

Naja vielleicht kann mir ja doch irgendwer weiterhelfen  Ich hoffe es zumindest 

mfG Kleine Lady


----------



## ink (5. März 2008)

> You can only install brushes onto PhotoFiltre Studio, NOT the free version of PhotoFiltre. You can install brushes onto the free trial of PhotoFiltre Studio but just not the plain, free, PhotoFiltre.


Sagt viel aus oder?

Aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch Kniffe

mfg


----------



## Kleine Lady (5. März 2008)

ohh 
Das ist nun nich toll -.-..mist
ja hoffentlich weiß da vielleicht noch wer ein paar Kniffe oder so 

Aber herzlichen Dank, dass du das rausgefunden hast schon mal 

mfG Kleine Lady


----------



## Matti657 (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe auch die freeversion von Photofiltre und ich benutze Brushes damit..

Also erstmal brushes abspeichern - auspacken - am besten in einem Ordner speichern 

dann bei Photofiltre selber:

In der Leiste oben auf: Filter - PhotoMasque... und dann auf den Ordner wo du die Brushes gespeichert hast,dann eins auswählen doppel klick fertig..

vorher musst du auf dem Bild eine bestimmte Fläche maskieren in der das brush angezeigt werdne soll ..

LG und Gutes Gelingen


----------

